# The Big Lots Thread



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

My wife and I made an journey out to the closest Big Lots tonight. I've seen what some of the Big Lots carry thanks to photos on the internet and I must say, I was totally disappointed in ours. They didn't have much, it was scattered about the store pretty randomly and the store itself was pretty ghetto.

But, I did get some good stuff there...

Have a look:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Big%20Lots%20Stuff/bat.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Big%20Lots%20Stuff/bowl.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Big%20Lots%20Stuff/chain.jpg http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Big%20Lots%20Stuff/creepy_cloth.jpg

The bat was a great find. They had two versions, the one you see and one that's folded up hanging. I got two of the hanging ones at a party store last year at an after sale, but the one I got at Big Lots today I haven't seen before. It was only $10.

The candy dish is, well, a candy dish. A cool one, nonetheless.

The chain was pretty cool too. It's five feet long and made of plastic. I've seen the shorter three foot long ones at party stores for $15, this was only $10 at Big Lots for a five footer.

Lastly, we have the creepy cloth. This was the best find as Fright Catalog sells it for a whopping $15 each. Big lots... $3. We got six and we'll be making curtains out of them for our dining room.

What's at your Big Lots?


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

that bat reminds me of one i have that i got from 'the gadget store' i will post a video/pis of it tommorrow


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> ... I was totally disappointed in ours. ...


The differences between Big Lots stores is unbelievable. The one nearest my house had nothing out yet. Only to empty isles with a hand written "Halloween" sign.

The one about 10 miles away has a lot of Halloween merchandise out but they did not have any bluckies. The one about 15 miles away was unbelievable. It was merchandised for Halloween better than any other discount store I've ever seen. They had 20 or 30 bluckies plus every item you've seen folks post on the net. Great stuff and I purchased a number of things.

But the best deal I got was in the hardware section of the store. Spencers sells a single 48" blacklight for $30 and Lowes sells one 48" bulb for $10. I got the blacklight below for $13.88.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm still thinking about the blacklight, lol. I have so many already. I did buy several of each of the new style skulls, some spare bluckys, and a bunch of bluckys that I've already shipped to other people who couldn't get them.

Also, remember to look for anything damaged at Big Lots, they'll give you a big discount on it if you ask. This year, we got the foam ball and chain half price, one link was unglued. And we also got the Large reaper bottle candle holder for half price, the neck was snapped off cleanly, and it's an easy fix also.

I also got some of the 3' plus wire framed spider webs for $1.99. They also have the least expensive carvable foam pumpkins I've seen. I'll get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad forgot to mention that he bought me an air compressor at Big Lots the other day. I believe it was a 5HP one. Cost was $119.00. But anyway, I've been playing around with it and finially got to use my new airbrush kit with it.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks to this thread, I stopped by the Big Lots in Fitchburg. Its awsome! They had lots of stuff. I got a blucky, a bat like Zombie did, a dropping spider, cheap mask, and a skull all very cheap. Then right after I went to Halloween Costume World, so I have to say I was pretty happy!

Zombie, which big lots did you go to?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Bridgewater. Fitchburg is simply too far to drive.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Black Cat picked up her costume at Big Lots over the weekend also.


----------



## haunt_master11 (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think there is too many, if any Big Lots up here in Canada  I wish!!! That creepy cloth looks like an awesome find! I take it that all of their halloween stuff is at a good bargain?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You must remember that there are two types of big lots. There is big lots and there is even Bigger Lots. I went to two big lots in my area. One didn't have enough to catch my interest. The other Bigger Lots, which had a food section too, was alot better with the Halloween selection. I think the sign on front should say this. Big Lots or Bigger Lots. It would help.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

How about Lots and Lots? LOL I agree Death Touch, it's hit and miss with this chain.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Not only did I get my costume at Big Lots this weekend but we also picked up a rubber black cat. The shelves are starting to look bare at the Big Lots we frequent and the store seems to be getting more and more trashed. Why is that once the Halloween merchandise starts showing up in the stores do the parents just let the kids go and play around and mess up the shelves. I hate it when you have to dig through piles of costumes, wigs, and other stuff just laying all over the place. It's amazing how many of those rubber bats, spiders and rats are laying around all over the store.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Easy babe.....Repeat after me, I'm not in retail anymore...I'm not in retail anymore....I'm not in retail anymore......................


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Do they have even better prices after Halloween?


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I picked up a bunch o' crap at Big Lots last weekend. Lights, plastic -pumpkins, halloween flags. All sortsa junk. :jol:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad and I went back to Big Lots this weekend and they got another shipment in. They also seemed to have cleaned up all the mess in the store from the last visit. Another big shipment of bluckies are in. We didn't buy anything this time around. We did go to the Dollar Tree store next door and bought some armor pieces for our display this year. In the same shopping center is a new store called Halloween Scene, took a little walk around but prices are way over budget and it's mostly costumes and accessories.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow..
I just moved to Salinas a couple weeks ago, and the Dollar Tree is just 2 blocks from my house!

I didn't see any "Armor" though...What are you refering too, Blackcat?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Dr. Morbius,
Here's what we picked up at Dollar Tree. They came in both gold or silver. We got two of the helmets, chest plates and arm guards. It's funny how the arm guards only came in right hands. We figured these would be great easy accessories to dress up our Buckies.
http://photobucket.com/albums/v193/troop134/Halloween store finds/


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Doc, since we're doing a Vampires castle, we thought that having a couple of Buckies done up as skeletal Knights would be an easy, quick prop. I thought maybe one on each side of the doorway to the castle.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

i just got some stuff from a big lots sorta shop in the Uk called ASDA

http://img112.imageshack.us/img112/6276/00002785zn.jpg


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

You guys have better stuff at your store than ours..Maybe mine hasn't put out everything yet.


----------

